# Champion or Autolite?



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

For general all-around use in small engines - snow blowers, mowers, tractors, etc. - which do you all prefer? This is just between Champion J17LM/J19LMs and Autolite 456/458s please - I have my own opinions about other brands and #s. And before I add my 2 cents, just wanted to see what you guys think. This should be interesting - thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

neither. i prefer an ngk br2lm in old flathead engines


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

:smiley-signs009:

And I'd rather install a peanut than an Autolite.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

My experience with Autolite plugs is limited to cars and trucks. I don't like them. Additionally I prefer Champions to them or Motorcraft plugs.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Only one plug to use IMHO...NGK. One of my local Toro dealers told me they were switching to NGK plugs exclusively because they have encountered too many failures with Champions and I'm going to guess they install a lot more spark plugs than I do.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd go Champion over the Autolite (and NGK over the Champion if you were asking).


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Bill: NGK


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't think you'd see a functional difference. You won't notice the engine running any better or worse with either, all else being equal. 

I've had a single instance of a Champion snapping during installation, leaving the threaded portion in the head. For that one reason I'm more apt to look elsewhere. But all plugs, even the vaunted NGK can have this happen:










Get the right heat-range, make sure the gap is right and the electrodes are in good shape, use anti-seize and torque the thing right. After that, it won't matter what plug you run. IMO.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

I concur, go with NGK. Noticeable running difference in everything from Briggs 4-cycle, Tecumseh 2 and 4-cycles and especially in Chinese OHV 4-cycles.

In car applications I prefer a regular Champion to a regular Autolite, but for Iridium plugs I will take an Autolite over a Champion. I will also use a Autolite Racing plug for supercharged/nitrous apps over anything else for durability.

Personally, In performance-car apps, I really don't like NGK plugs. There is something funky with their designs that don't do well with hot coils/perfomance ignition systems. With stock coil-on-plug or coil-packs the NGKs do really well. And the NGK iridium and platinum designs are really good in those stock applications as well.

Based on what I learned with small-engine stuff here this last year I will only use NGKs in OPE. I am a BIG stickler of picking the right heat-range though (it might not be as critcial as on car engines, but I figure the manufacturers know what they want for a particular design), so to disagree with some here, do a proper cross-reference and do not just throw in "what fits".


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Blackfin, I have NEVER seen that happen on a plug yet. Out of all failure modes I would NOT expect that.

Honestly, I have done hundreds and hundreds of plugs at this point (probably closer to thousands now that I think of it), and I have never seen that. Heck, only twice have I seen pulled threads on a car head (previous owner cross-threading ignorance) and only recently have I had the threads pull on a Briggs L-head engine (and I know the plug was torqued properly all 5 times it was replaced, so I know it is a known Briggs problem).

I would have to imagine that to shear the threaded portion off a plug you would need to torque it into an iron-head, since I can only imagine an aluminum head would pull the threads before that happens. Unless there is a more recent problem with plugs in the past 5-8 years (I have slowed down on car stuff since I bought a house).


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I like autolite plugs over champions. My experience when I used to work on cars for a living is the champions would foul out very easy and the autolites would just would not foul out. Around here all the small engine shop,s only carry champion or nkg's. I think the dealers go that rt because champions can be bought at a better price than autolites . The dealer's mostly carry champion pugs for 4 strokes and the nkg's for two strokes


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

What I hate is when you pull the plug and find that the electrode has fallen off and has been bouncing around inside the combustion chamber destroying your piston and valves:










If it's in a car, you can't just position it upside down and shake it . . . . you have to pull the head.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Anybody ever heard of Gator plugs.???????????????????*


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

at my tech school they gave us a little 3 foot magnetic wand that is great for things like that


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I never really used any more than about 1 autolite plug in a small engine. I used lots of Champions though and they're junk. It's not uncommon to get 4 or 5 bad ones brand new in a job pack. I don't have time for that ****. I just buy NGKs now and never have any issues.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

wildbill59 said:


> This is just between Champion J17LM/J19LMs and Autolite 456/458s please


Anything else is just off topic.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

You couldn't pay me to run Champion in my truck, car, boat, genetators, lawn mowers or snow blower.

Padraig


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Reading this this thread so far there are only two options - NGK or the problematic ones? :wavetowel2:


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

HCBPH You do realize that autolite and motorcraft are the same spark plug.


----------



## Dfrnt (Feb 28, 2016)

Blackfin said:


> I don't think you'd see a functional difference. You won't notice the engine running any better or worse with either, all else being equal.
> 
> I've had a single instance of a Champion snapping during installation, leaving the threaded portion in the head. For that one reason I'm more apt to look elsewhere. But all plugs, even the vaunted NGK can have this happen:
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that NGK says to not use anti-seize on their plugs as it will reduce the friction when installing and can lead to breaking the threads off even when installing to the correct torque setting.


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

Dfrnt said:


> Keep in mind that NGK says to not use anti-seize on their plugs as it will reduce the friction when installing and can lead to breaking the threads off even when installing to the correct torque setting.


Nice. Interesting corroborating read:

http://www.jagrepair.com/images/AutoRepairPhotos/NGK_TB-0630111antisieze.pdf

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

You'll do just fine with either brand. Cant even believe I'm replying to this thread


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

As I also have changed many plugs as a Tech. I prefer to stay with the MFG plug for cars and trucks. For small motors I do like NGK. Motorcycles, Sled motors, Asian built motor for sure NGK. Proper heat range is a must. Projected tip plugs in alot of the 2 cycle blowers is what is speced. I have found many LM plugs in the ones I picked up and do not run. So I do not have a problem with any of the MFG plugs.
I did change a Powermore plug in a Toro Powerclean 180, this year. That was there plug (odd number) and I had to cross it to a NGK. Also was suggested here. 
Has anybody changed plugs in the Ford Triton 3 valve motors?? Talks about broken plugs.. I do not want to touch them..


----------

